# Миопрессура по методу Д. Тревелл



## justice2408 (19 Авг 2021)

Здраствуйте!
Может подскажет кто, где в Киеве делают миофасциальный масаж (терапию триггерных точек) по методу Д. Тревелл. Желательно, проверенные специалисты


----------



## La murr (19 Авг 2021)

@justice2408, здравствуйте! 
В Киеве работает с пациентами @Игорь Зинчук. Спросите у доктора, применяет ли он данный способ лечения.


----------

